# Dark Terror 4: Sarah's Last Rites Website goes online



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

After working a couple of hours on it last night, our 2005 haunted website has been placed online. It's not 100% yet, but that's mainly because we don't know the exact date of this year's haunted house, and there are a few other minor details that are going to be added, but for the most part it's up. Let me know what you think of it.


http://darkterror.phoenix13designs.com


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Mr. Nobody,

I think it is just grand! I can't wait to see it when it's completed. Please keep us posted. 
The only thing I would say that's missing is the URL to ShadowBox Theatre Company in the links page. LOL!!!!


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey, I'd be happy to have a link to Shadowbox on the site. I just have to make sure, because it's a school sponsored thing that all the links are good and clean and stuff like that, but I checked Shadowbox out and it seems like a perfect link, and for a really good cause too.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Mr. Nobody....
I was just joking, Sweetie. But, if you insist.....  

By the way, will Sarah make an appearance in your haunt?


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Absolutely, she's kind of the host, so to speak.

It'll be really weird this year though, because I'll actually be taking a backseat, because for the past couple of years, I've played the "host" character, where as this year, I'll actually be the greeter, because normally, I'm the guy at the end of the whole thing, instead of the beginning.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm always the Greeter and I think I'm gonna take the same position this time. Although, I want to be in the middle of the action. I want to be able to hear and see the horror for a change....


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Mr. Nobody, enjoyed the story-line! Bet it's gonna be a great haunt, details...we will need details of what are you going to do with that school setting. Liked it because it was different.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Basically, my first year of teaching, during the week of Halloween, I told a spooky story everyday. I had four stories that I've been telling for awhile, but on that Friday, I didn't have a story, so I made up a story about how the school, specifically my classroom was haunted by the spirit of a dead girl. I literally was making the story up as I went along. However, for the rest of the year, the kids swore up and down the school is haunted. The following year more people said it, and it comtinued. Even now, I have kids telling me the school is haunted by Sarah. This coming school year will be our last year at the school, before we get moved into a new school. After talking about it with my co-worker, we decided that if you're the ghost that haunts the school, wouldn't that piss you off just a little bit that you'll be left at the school all alone. So Sarah, before the school is closed for good, she's going to try and get as many students to keep her company for the rest of their eternal life as she can. And there in lies the overall storyline.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

And what an awesome storyline it is. It leaves you with quite a bit of room for all sorts of scenes.
Mr. Nobody, don't be suprised if this is your biggest and best haunt yet! I think you're gonna be swamped with kids and parents. Get ready!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I agree with Empress, that is an awesome idea and really fantastic how it was created. I bet the children enjoy you for a teacher. Being a Halloweenier even when I was little I would have loved a teacher interested in spooky things. Good Luck!


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I've updated the website. Under The Haunted School link, I've added a personal story from Sam the Janitor, the character that I will be playing this year, and underneath the Evidence link, I've added photos and audio recordings of Sarah.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Mr. Nobody,

is a large population of your school African American?


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

98-99% is.


I've also updated the Evidence page by added a scan of Sarah's yearbook page.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Mr. Nobody,

I asked because I noticed the picture of students in your "Evidence" page. As you probably already know, I'm African American, as well. And I've found over the years that "my people" aren't always so keen on haunted attractions. However, when they are enticed to enter, they are so fun to have there. As a whole, we are very animated and are quite easy to scare.
How's your attendance usually?


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I actually didn't know that about you, but now I do.

I got roughly 200 customers at last year's haunted house. This year I'm hoping for many more, because I'm trying to advertise all over town and beyond. I'm hoping to get more than just people from school to come through it.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Mr Nobody, what an excellent story-line! If lived anywhere near your school i would be there october 31st!


----------

